# Northern Berry / Papaya BUD PORN



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. My ladies were feeling sexy tonight so i went to wally world and got some nice satin for them. The Papaya's are in front of the blue satin, and the Northern Berry's are in front of the purple satin. Hope you all enjoy the show. *


----------



## pranicfever

very nice ... very nice indeed


----------



## LdyLunatic

awesome shots...loving the purple


----------



## Mutt

Ok turn on some fashion runway music. there we go. great modeling girls great job. 2 thumbs up.

Man those buds pop right out with the back-drop.


----------



## GreenDayGirl

But are they wearing panties?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> But are they wearing panties?


hey GreenDayGirl. sorry but the ladies don't like panties. they like it butt naked and free.


----------



## yogi dc

Do you talk to them.... oh oh your are soooo sexy youra sexy *****


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

yogi dc said:
			
		

> Do you talk to them.... oh oh your are soooo sexy youra sexy *****


 of course i talk to them. yea baby yea.


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Not to sound like a "grown up" or anything but most women, not all, prefere not to be refered to as "bitches". Hey you *****! Is technically accepted with honor if true, if not...you may want to find cover. Just tryin' to help.


----------



## GreenDayGirl

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> hey GreenDayGirl. sorry but the ladies don't like panties. they like it butt naked and free.


  Yea Baby! Thats what I like to hear!  When are you going to give us more sugar for our AM coffee? Nothing like "wakin' and bakin' looking at that! Yes while I enjoy my first cup of "joe"


----------



## yogi dc

But i am not only calling them a *****. I am calling them sexy, some where in there is a complement. Ok how about i call them sexy beoch B/c they are looking good. how bout you put in a good word for me and have those ladys give me a call.


----------



## Stoney Bud

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. My ladies were feeling sexy tonight so i went to wally world and got some nice satin for them. The Papaya's are in front of the blue satin, and the Northern Berry's are in front of the purple satin. Hope you all enjoy the show. *


Damn Bro Grunt! Have you got an acre planted or what?

Man, those are looking good enough to eat! Ladies! Let it all show!


----------



## Hick

WoW!!  those northerbery look absolutely fantastic BroG'!!  Not takeing anything from the Papaya, but the NB are exceptional. 

...satin backdrops, silk panties...may have to request the title of the forum be changed to ..*"Bud Porn"*..


----------



## sicnarf

As always, **** YEAH! How about some silk for their sisters if they preform well?


----------



## fleshstain

damn nice plants....i've got some papaya seeds headed my way....i can't wait for em now....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

fleshstain said:
			
		

> damn nice plants....i've got some papaya seeds headed my way....i can't wait for em now....


Whats up fleshstain. The papaya smell like ripe pumpkin when it's cut open. It's a very odd smell. Tell you one thing it's a very easy plant to grow and by the looks of it a good yielder. This is my first time growing it and it wont be my last.


----------



## GreenDayGirl

I'd really like to shake all that sugar off into my coffee! TBG, you sure do set the bar high! Gives the rest of us something to work for.


----------



## FaTal1

calenders!!!!! lol if you wont make one for everyone make one for me i can stare at your ladys all day long lol


----------



## Insane

Beautiful buds man..I'm speechless.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well it's Friday and the ladies are ready to put on a show. Pull up a seat pack your bowl or bong and let the show begin. *


----------



## LdyLunatic

your ladies are such posers    the camera certainly loves them too ...dish out some more any time they are feeling sexy again


----------



## firemanbob

Holy Crap Grunt...I'm very close to just printing out those pictures, schredding them and tokin' em up!

SaWeeeeet


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Nothing to do this morning but toss up some bud porn. Pull up a chair and enjoy the show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## rasta

tbg,,,would it be ok if i ate over your house tonight ,,,,,peace,love,resta


----------



## GreenDayGirl

yogi dc said:
			
		

> But i am not only calling them a *****. I am calling them sexy, some where in there is a complement. Ok how about i call them sexy beoch B/c they are looking good. how bout you put in a good word for me and have those ladys give me a call.


 Hey yogi dc I forgave you for the "***** "thing. Be'otch will be just fine.GDG


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Hey TBG, when the hell are you harvesting those beautiful girls? Uh, what time should Rasta and I be there for dinner, hell you might have a whole houseful after those pics babe!


----------



## Mutt

To hell with dinner. I'll be over that morning with my cup of java. I'm gettin in my car now. I should be there just in the nick of time.


----------



## LdyLunatic

Mutt said:
			
		

> To hell with dinner. I'll be over that morning with my cup of java. I'm gettin in my car now. I should be there just in the nick of time.


 
can you see me dangling off the bumper of his car???  the damn bugger wouldn't even stop to let me in   

hot stuff yet again BG


----------



## GreenDayGirl

I thought I saw some crazy lady hanging off a bumper earlier today...was that you LdyL? I thought he'd a heard you screaming too!  hahaha!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Nothing to do this morning so why not post some pics. I notice the buds are starting to get some nice colors. ENJOY!!!!*


----------



## AZshwagg

Dude, I'm not joking wen I say this but ur bud in my opinion is equal or better then the bud  I saw on High Times DVD. Oh yeah, count me in for breakfest, lunch, and dinner.


----------



## FaTal1

tbg your bud porn made me bust like 10 nuts they look so tasty and sexy hahahaha


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn....you never cease to amaze me ....awesome shots


----------



## Insane

You took the words right outta my mouth LdyLunatic. Amazing buds tbg..when you choppin those lovely ladies?


----------



## bigbudz

TBG... you take awesome pics, those are some fine lookin ladies... I'm jealous Must be hard to not smoke those suckers every time you take a pic... I'd be oh so tempted!


----------



## Zarnon

Very nice nugs.  I like the background idea.


----------



## Darkstar

beautiful...simply beautiful


----------



## ZenLunatic

Gorgeous buds my friend.... very nice camera work!

Cheers!

zL


----------



## GreenDayGirl

A beautiful work of art as usual TBG!    Your ladies always look so happy and sassy!


----------



## SmokeGooD

TBG Dam Nice Nice!!! SmokeGooD


----------



## bearsbuds

Georgeous bud. I would love to have a pillowcase of the KGB. What sweet dreams


----------



## bearsbuds

curious as to how and when you clone. do you cut buds off when you start the clones?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

bearsbuds said:
			
		

> curious as to how and when you clone. do you cut buds off when you start the clones?


*Whats up bearsbuds. Nope we take clones while the plants are vegging not in flower. *


----------



## boricua22

damn brother's grunt those ladies look fine.


----------



## T-Bone

the northern berry is pure sex!! can't wait till i can grow (transitional period). it's gonna' be sa-weet!!!
~T-Bone


----------



## WubDaBuds

*Holy cow!

WOW!

Oustanding TBG!*


----------



## cyberquest

man i swear everytime i look at a TBG bud i can for just a split second taste it thru my computer screen.....mmmm.....mmmmmm.....mmmmmm.


----------



## SmokeGooD

Man Nice Project ur Doin Man,The Papay Looks Happy,but the Northin Light Full of resin ,Give us a Smoke Report


----------



## cyberquest

better yet let us give the report


----------



## SmokeGooD

Northin Lights Gunna be a HeadStash For Sure


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Thanks for the kind words everyone. You can find strain reports on both in the strain report section.  *


----------



## WubDaBuds

Rate Thread 					 						If you like, you can add a score for this thread.
5. EXCELLENT


----------

